# working on my bear fursuit..need help



## buckblackhoof (Dec 26, 2008)

im working on my fursuit and want to know what you guys think and i need some help on some things

first off. i dont know how to do the paw pads or the head, can any one give me some help on that? and ive got a general idea for the foot paws but just havent had the money to get the stuff i need atm...but heres the link to the rest of the suit

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/buckblackhoof

oh and btw, im an equine, not a bear, just decided to make this first


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, letâ€™s see.  Equine, do you want paws or hooves?  Paws, use a piece of card-board, put some foam on top and cover that in fur when sculpted how you want.  Put some pieces of rubber on the bottom in the shape of the pads, Iâ€™m using flip-flops.  They are cheap at Target and Old Navy right now.   
  For hooves, use heat-set fun-foam.  You can paint it to make it look more real.  Or Balsa wood, if you want to have something with a clopping sound.  I havenâ€™t made any yet, so take everything I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## buckblackhoof (Dec 27, 2008)

Vixenrath said:


> Well, letâ€™s see.  Equine, do you want paws or hooves?  Paws, use a piece of card-board, put some foam on top and cover that in fur when sculpted how you want.  Put some pieces of rubber on the bottom in the shape of the pads, Iâ€™m using flip-flops.  They are cheap at Target and Old Navy right now.
> For hooves, use heat-set fun-foam.  You can paint it to make it look more real.  Or Balsa wood, if you want to have something with a clopping sound.  I havenâ€™t made any yet, so take everything I say with a grain of salt.




well...this one isnt a equine suit, its a bear suit


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 27, 2008)

I make paw pads from fake leather, and sew them on.   Matrices has a good tutorial that shows how that's done here: http://www.matrices.net/paws.asp

Her head building tutorials are pretty good too. http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp


----------

